# Anti Vaping WHO Says E-cigarettes Don’t Help Smokers Quit! WTAF!!!



## fbb1964 (25/5/21)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/anti-vaping-who-campaign/

*Anti Vaping WHO Says E-cigarettes Don’t Help Smokers Quit! WTAF!!!*
World Health Organization Says Chuck Your Vape Kit and Juice In the Nearest Bin!

By
Neil Humber
-
May 20, 2021
The anti vaping WHO is at it again and now claim e-cigarettes don’t help smokers quit, and should _literally_ be chucked into the rubbish bin…

Even for this un-elected bunch of shysters the World Health Organization’s latest stop smoking campaign is really scraping the barrel of anti vaping poisonous propaganda.







I’ve touched on the WHO’s awfully managed Commit to Quit campaign a few times, but they’ve really upped the stakes as we get closer to the none event that is World No Tobacco Day.

I’ve lost count just how many times myself, fellow vape writers, advocacy groups, UK politicians and the world’s leading medical professionals have taken the WHO to task on its continued anti vaping stance…talk about banging my head on the keyboard…

OK…deep breath because here we go again.

According to the ‘_experts_‘ [lol] from this lofty ignorant organization, smokers should ignore vaping as a way to quit as it doesn’t work and offers what it considers to be the very best method as:

THE CAMPAIGN AIMS TO EMPOWER 100 MILLION TOBACCO USERS TO MAKE A QUIT ATTEMPT BY CREATING NETWORKS OF SUPPORT AND INCREASING ACCESS TO SERVICES PROVEN TO HELP TOBACCO USERS QUIT SUCCESSFULLY.

THIS WILL BE ACHIEVED BY SCALING-UP EXISTING SERVICES SUCH AS BRIEF ADVICE FROM HEALTH PROFESSIONALS AND NATIONAL TOLL FREE QUIT LINES, AS WELL AS LAUNCHING INNOVATIVE SERVICES LIKE FLORENCE, WHO’S FIRST DIGITAL HEALTH WORKER, AND CHATBOT SUPPORT PROGRAMMES ON WHATSAPP AND VIBER.

TO TRULY HELP TOBACCO USERS QUIT, THEY NEED TO BE SUPPORTED WITH TRIED AND TESTED POLICIES AND INTERVENTIONS TO DRIVE DOWN THE DEMAND FOR TOBACCO.

In a word…_bollox_…

They forgot to mention how all this leads to filling the coffers of Big Pharma and filling their own bottomless pockets with ‘_kick-backs_‘ – ooops I mean of course ‘_donations_‘ – as stop smoking pills are pushed on the unwary…

Ssssh…don’t tell them about the side-effects…suicide and other stuff…

Not only that, the anti vaping WHO and it’s stop smoking campaigns are funded by Johnson and Johnson…yeah the big boys behind the Nicorette range of patches, gums and sprays that science has proven quite simply don’t work.

As I’ve said many times before, it’s funny how those flavours, and of course, nicotine are _good_, whilst those to do with vaping are _bad_!

Nothing to see here…no agenda…move along…





Florence the stop smoking bot!
Look, we all know that a 20mg pod kit will stop most folk from smoking faster than you can say _Florence the digital health worker chat bot_…FFS…

Or come to that ringing up a bored _Karen_ on a quit smoking ‘_hotline_‘ for ‘_advice_‘ on how to stub out the cancer sticks.

It gets better…or worse for the 11 billion plus smokers out there.

The WHO’s ‘_big idea_‘ – apart from cartoon characters, Karen’s on the end of a phone and ‘_brief_‘ meetings with advisors, is to raise tax on lit tobacco and create more smoke free zones…

*sighs*

Seems they’ve missed the number of smokers in say Australia where lit tobacco prices are astronomical, or indeed here in the UK where prices are high yet as I wrote recently, the 18 to 24 year-olds are taking up smoking in worrying numbers.

For a bunch of so called ‘_world’s best medical experts_‘ they don’t seem to have their collective sticky fingers on the pulse of anything by the look of it.

Though in truth not even the current WHO Director-General Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus is a medical doctor…makes you wonder how _Ted_ got the job

*Anti Vaping WHO – “Switching To E-Cigs Is NOT Quitting”*
Yeah, you read that right.

The so called guardians of world health reckon the 95% + safer option of vaping is not quitting smoking…as the headline says WTAF!!??






Indeed it claims:

THE TOBACCO INDUSTRY HAS CONTINUOUSLY ATTEMPTED TO SUBVERT THESE LIFE-SAVING PUBLIC HEALTH MEASURES.

OVER THE LAST DECADE, THE TOBACCO INDUSTRY HAS PROMOTED E-CIGARETTES AS CESSATION AIDS UNDER THE GUISES OF CONTRIBUTING TO GLOBAL TOBACCO CONTROL.

MEANWHILE, THEY HAVE EMPLOYED STRATEGIC MARKETING TACTICS TO HOOK CHILDREN ON THIS SAME PORTFOLIO OF PRODUCTS, MAKING THEM AVAILABLE IN OVER 15,000 ATTRACTIVE FLAVOURS.

THE SCIENTIFIC EVIDENCE ON E-CIGARETTES AS CESSATION AIDS IS INCONCLUSIVE AND THERE IS A LACK OF CLARITY AS TO WHETHER THESE PRODUCTS HAVE ANY ROLE TO PLAY IN SMOKING CESSATION.

SWITCHING FROM CONVENTIONAL TOBACCO PRODUCTS TO E-CIGARETTES IS NOT QUITTING.

Wow there’s more than a hint of conspiracy theory right there lol.

Look, Big Tobacco was late into the whole vaping game and judging from the Big Tobacco vape products I’ve tried they have some serious catching up to do.

Sure some companies have bought out some of the smaller vape companies, and yeah maybe one or two of the most popular pod kits are owned by Big Tobacco.

However as new vapers see what the rest of the _real_ global vape and e-liquid companies have to offer, they soon ditch the ones bought in corner shops and garages, and stay off the stinkies with a so called _Big Vape_ set-up.

*Apparently E-cigs Are Toxic!*
I said at the start, the WHO is quite literally telling you to chuck your vape gear into the nearest bin.

Checkout its latest tweet and please watch the short video – if you don’t get a tad mad, I’ll be surprised



Like I’ve said, W T A F !!!

Do read the whole thread – plenty of ex smokers now vapers rip the WHO a new one lol…lovely to see

Anyway, WHO Director-General Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus doubles down on the video and WHO anti vaping message with this BS to boot:

WE MUST BE GUIDED BY SCIENCE AND EVIDENCE, NOT THE MARKETING CAMPAIGNS OF THE TOBACCO INDUSTRY – THE SAME INDUSTRY THAT HAS ENGAGED IN DECADES OF LIES AND DECEIT TO SELL PRODUCTS THAT HAVE KILLED HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF PEOPLE.

E-CIGARETTES GENERATE TOXIC CHEMICALS, WHICH HAVE BEEN LINKED TO HARMFUL HEALTH EFFECTS SUCH AS CARDIOVASCULAR DISEASE & LUNG DISORDERS.

Listen Ted, the science and evidence is very clear.

Vaping saves lives and 50 million – and rising – ex smokers can testify to that.

Meanwhile there’s over 1.1 billion smokers in the world and both of those numbers come from the WHO.

Just imagine how many smokers lives could be saved if the so called World Health Organization embraced vaping as a harm reduction tool and healthier option.

Remember, it’s not the nicotine that kills – its the burning tar and all the other carcinogenic _shite_ in lit tobacco.

Any of you remember this very simple yet highly effective and quite shocking experiment conducted by Public Health England?

Shocking Public Health England Video PROVES Vaping Is Less Harmful Than Smoking






It shows e-cigarette vapour compared to lit tobacco smoke….now imagine that cotton wool was your lungs…makes you think huh?

The message is as crystal clear as most vaper’s lungs….so why does the WHO steadfastly ignore the real facts?

Please pop your answers to that simple enough question in the comments below as to WHY the WHO is so anti vaping

World Health Organization..?

More and more the World HARM Organization…

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (25/5/21)

Money talks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (26/5/21)

If they lie about vaping where's their credibility when it comes to any other health issues! Hope any other vape friendly countries do what the UK are threatening, unless WHO goes by the science, pull funding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (26/5/21)

zadiac said:


> Money talks.


On the nail!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/21)

WHO like every other international organisation has its own dynamics… Money, Politics, internal tensions etc. Same as the UN. These organisations have become obsolete.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (26/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> WHO like every other international organisation has its own dynamics… Money, Politics, internal tensions etc. Same as the UN. These organisations have become obsolete.


The UN became obsolete when Japan walked out amongst criticism of their imperialism and still they didn't act, no teeth or bite!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/5/21)

Timwis said:


> The UN became obsolete when Japan walked out amongst criticism of their imperialism and still they didn't act, no teeth or bite!


So in other words it became obsolete before most of us were even born in fact so early in it's existence you could argue it never really had any real influence!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964 (27/5/21)

zadiac said:


> Money talks.


Exactly. Spot on. But it's actually worse than we think mate.. Not only are they complete leeches for funds paid to them their actually protecting govts itself making huge taxes from tobacco products itself. I agree with @Timwis if they can lie like this about vaping how can anything else be trusted as true on any other health issues ie.. Covid etc.

https://www.idwala.co.uk/blog/whos-conflicted

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

